# PSE Bow Madness



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

It's a great bow. Smooth, fast and very shootable. If you are looking for a new bow you might also want ot check out the new X-force axe 6 or 7


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

archerykid13 said:


> Give me your opinions on this bow?
> Thanks


 and the pse vendetta xl and xs:teeth:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

If you have this bow post pics and I still want some opinions on this bow.
Thanks


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the bow is ok, i think. I just don't like pse's grip or draw


----------



## bowhunterpse (Oct 23, 2005)

*Madness*

One of the best bows for the money on the market!!!!!! IMO


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well its ok and all but this is better


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

hmmm what is that what is that. we had a nice project making this it shoot incredibly 345ibo and it was as smooth as the single cam


----------



## r12 (Nov 10, 2009)

one of the very best bows i have had. smooth and quiet shot


----------

